# Reformed Baptist Theological Review



## PuritanCovenanter (May 8, 2008)

The RBTR is about to produce Volume 5.1. 

Here is what Rich says.



> RBTR V:I is almost ready to go to the printer. Here is the TOC:
> 
> 1. WHERE SIN ABOUNDS: The Spread of Sin and the Curse in the Primeval
> History
> ...



Place your order here....
Reformed Baptist Theological Reveiw

Other titles and back issues can be found here...
Reformed Baptist Academic Press


----------



## KMK (May 8, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The RBTR is about to produce Volume 5.1.
> 
> Here is what Rich says.
> 
> ...



I am a subscriber but I have not received any info on renewing my subscription. Are subscriptions annual? Should I just expect to get my copy in the mail? Should I contact someone?


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2008)

Randy, thanks. I just subscribed. I sure hope I'm one of the first 500 subscribers so I can get my signed copy by John Hagee.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 8, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Randy, thanks. I just subscribed. I sure hope I'm one of the first 500 subscribers so I can get my signed copy by John Hagee.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 8, 2008)

KMK said:


> I am a subscriber but I have not received any info on renewing my subscription. Are subscriptions annual? Should I just expect to get my copy in the mail? Should I contact someone?



Email Eddie Goodwin and ask him if your subscription is up to date.

[email protected]

He can help you.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 8, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Randy, thanks. I just subscribed. I sure hope I'm one of the first 500 subscribers so I can get my signed copy by John Hagee.




Sorry Bill,
John is out of town. You will have to settle for Joyce Meyers if you ordered this week.


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2008)

No problem. She'll complete my collection.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 8, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> No problem. She'll complete my collection.



What?! You got Paula White already? Maaaan.. 

*stomps off in a mad fit of jealousy*


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2008)

My pride and joy is my Robert Tilton piggy bank.


----------

